# Blue black marble halfmoon



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

This guy is from one of my last spawns. I have no idea where his color comes from, because non of my fish have this color and neither did any of the fish the person I bought my fish from. I know because I saw all of her fish when I was looking for some. He is the only one in the spawn with these markings. I have two opaque females but they lack any blue or black marbling. As many of you may remember, I had my heart set on a white half moon with blue marbling a while back and I was sadly outbid. While that left a sour taste in my mouth I do believe karma has issued out justice in regards to this matter. I consider this guy a gift from god. He resembles the male I liked but he is even better and he is free. :-D

Here is a video of him..
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VZ3-soTbzWI


----------



## MandiceP (Jan 7, 2012)

How awesome that you were able to get a random fish that looked like one you had missed out on! I love karma! LOL I think you should name him Karma! He is absolutely beautiful and congrats on such a nice boy!


----------



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

MandiceP said:


> How awesome that you were able to get a random fish that looked like one you had missed out on! I love karma! LOL I think you should name him Karma! He is absolutely beautiful and congrats on such a nice boy!


Thank you, I completely agree I love Karma too. That's why I try to let live and let go because karma punishes the bad and rewards the good. As a token of my appreciation I named him Giovanni. Giovanni means "gift from god" :-D


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

ooh he is soo pretty, could i see the parents photo's?


----------



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

betta lover1507 said:


> ooh he is soo pretty, could i see the parents photo's?


Sure! Here is the father

View attachment 46084


And here is the mother ( not really a good picture of her)

View attachment 46083


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

that is soo pretty :-o that is random about a marble though ;-) love the fathers coloring it reminds me of my DBT boy that passed (has the same colors)


----------



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

Here is a better picture of her
View attachment 46085


----------



## RedneckBettaGuru (Jan 15, 2012)

I'm not usually one to fuss over PK's, but this guy is quite handsome.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

she is a cutie x3 little finnies, is she green or blue? i would LOVE PKs since i lost mines (not sure if luna is a PK :|)
the dad has so much fins 0-0


----------



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

betta lover1507 said:


> that is soo pretty :-o that is random about a marble though ;-) love the fathers coloring it reminds me of my DBT boy that passed (has the same colors)


Sorry to hear he passed  Do you have any pictures?


----------



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

RedneckBettaGuru said:


> I'm not usually one to fuss over PK's, but this guy is quite handsome.


He is actually HM just very young  Thanks btw


----------



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

betta lover1507 said:


> she is a cutie x3 little finnies, is she green or blue? i would LOVE PKs since i lost mines (not sure if luna is a PK :|)
> the dad has so much fins 0-0


She is blue, and in the right light she is the most beautiful blue I have ever seen. She stands out in the sorority that she is housed in.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Your female is beautiful.


----------



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

dramaqueen said:


> Your female is beautiful.


yea she is my favorite female, I have never seen color like hers on a fish. The perfect fish would be her in male form LOL. 

I took some more pictures of Giovanni today, the sun was out so I could get better pictures of him . :-D

I also took more video, I would be lying if I said I was not obsessed with this fish lol.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2BEJhACS85g

View attachment 46186


View attachment 46187


View attachment 46188


View attachment 46189


View attachment 46190


View attachment 46191


View attachment 46192


----------



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

Updated Pictures of Giovanni! He has grown a lot and colored up a lot too.
View attachment 48746


View attachment 48747


View attachment 48748


View attachment 48749


View attachment 48750


----------



## purplemuffin (Aug 12, 2010)

He sure is a handsome young fishie!


----------



## a123andpoof (Apr 10, 2010)

wow! He is beautiful!


----------



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

purplemuffin said:


> He sure is a handsome young fishie!


Thanks!:-D


a123andpoof said:


> wow! He is beautiful!


Thanks!!


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

Bettas Rule said:


> Sorry to hear he passed  Do you have any pictures?


omg am sorry i haven't responded  and yeah i do:








i spawned him once but he ate the eggs :lol:


----------



## blueridge (Jul 1, 2011)

:shock: Very pretty boy!


----------



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

blueridge said:


> :shock: Very pretty boy!


Thanks!!:-D


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

wow he got even more gorgeous )


----------



## MandiceP (Jan 7, 2012)

He looks like he has thick blue eye shadow on! I love it! He is a handsome devil!


----------



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

betta lover1507 said:


> wow he got even more gorgeous )


I know right! :-D



MandiceP said:


> He looks like he has thick blue eye shadow on! I love it! He is a handsome devil!


thanks!!


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

are you ever going to spawn him  ? am just curious


----------



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

betta lover1507 said:


> are you ever going to spawn him  ? am just curious


Yes I actually just spawned him. Here is the thread :-D
http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=92751


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

omg i forgot XD (am so jealous of ice princess o-o")


----------



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

betta lover1507 said:


> omg i forgot XD (am so jealous of ice princess o-o")


Thanks! Soon she will be someone else's Ice Princess though. :-( I listed her up on Aquabid 
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1330288965


----------



## bettasusa (Nov 1, 2011)

Beautiful!!!


----------



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

bettasusa said:


> Beautiful!!!


Thank you!! :-D


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

Bettas Rule said:


> Thanks! Soon she will be someone else's Ice Princess though. :-( I listed her up on Aquabid
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1330288965


i don't know how you had the guts to do that :lol: i would NEVER, also i would've snatched her, but she is to pricey for me


----------



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

betta lover1507 said:


> i don't know how you had the guts to do that :lol: i would NEVER, also i would've snatched her, but she is to pricey for me


I suppose that's why I put her price so high. lol Maybe secretly I don't want to sell her. :lol:


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

then don't, i would'nt XP i seen her sister she looks awesome too )


----------



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

betta lover1507 said:


> then don't, i would'nt XP i seen her sister she looks awesome too )


LOL we shall see:-D


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

my goodness i fell in love with her sister, super gorgeous i love marbles :3 i would snatch if i had $27.50

just wondering did you buy ice princess or you got her from a spawn  ?just curious


----------



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

betta lover1507 said:


> my goodness i fell in love with her sister, super gorgeous i love marbles :3 i would snatch if i had $27.50
> 
> just wondering did you buy ice princess or you got her from a spawn  ?just curious


I bred her myself actually. She is the daughter of a 3rd place show winner. :-D


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

who's that? i always dream of myself in a betta show competing with my betta's (weird thought i know 0-o) i easily fall in love with your females >-< now am all crazy for your DBT female your selling


----------



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

betta lover1507 said:


> who's that? i always dream of myself in a betta show competing with my betta's (weird thought i know 0-o) i easily fall in love with your females >-< now am all crazy for your DBT female your selling


I named her blue girl, I bought her from a show breeder here in Texas called basement bettas. Her website is basementbettas.com I also bought the double tail female that you like from her as well. 

Here is Blue Girl


View attachment 48982


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

wow she is gorgeous :-D and am obsessed with that double tail o-o


----------



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

Awwww I just love blue girl, she's so bright  I love her spots too, bettas with spots I just melt for hahaha. Too cute! Beautiful spawn you raised as well! Giovanni is incredible


----------



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

BeautifulBetta said:


> Awwww I just love blue girl, she's so bright  I love her spots too, bettas with spots I just melt for hahaha. Too cute! Beautiful spawn you raised as well! Giovanni is incredible


Thanks I love her too! :-D


----------

